# 2X65 watts too strong?



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a 26 gal. bow front with a Current USA lighting on top. It's the satellite series and running 2x65 watts. Is this too strong for my tank? I got some glosso and was wondering if 65 watts would be okay for it?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you injecting co2?


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

I have one nutrafin CO2 setup in the tank. I'm going to add another nutrafin setup for now until my CO2 bottle comes in. So will 65 watt be enough for glosso? or do I have to on both?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

65 is plenty, you will actually need a pressurized system and a good dosing regime to have the full 130watts on a 26g tank.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks! So down the line, when everything is running smoothly I'l be able to use two lights. Sounds good! hope 65 watts is good enough for glosso, don't want it to grow upwards =)


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

I've got pretty much the same steup. Except mine is a 28g bowfront. You WILL be using large amounts of ferts to keep the tank going and you may end up having some definciency issues like I did. Try keeping the second bulb on for only 3-5 hours in the middle of the photoperiod after you get your pressurized CO2 system. I think you'll have less algae during the startup period and still have great growth with any plant you choose.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm doing the same thing that botia dude has done. I too have a 28 gal bow front with a JBJ 2 x 65W fixture. I have the main bulb (front, with cooling fans running) on for 12 hours, then, in the middle of the day, around 3 pm, I run a second timer so that the second bulb kicks on for 6 hours. I currently have a coralife 50/50 bulb as the main, and a JBJ 6700K as the second. At first, I was running two 6700K bulbs all day and had big algae problems. I have since solved that and my plants are growing faster and healthier than ever, even with the 50/50. I do have to use lots of ferts and have bumped up Co2.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I finally got my pressurized CO2 system. I'm running 1x65 for ten hours and the CO2 counter is running around 3 bubbles per sec. Should I run the second bulb(65 watts) for like 3-5 hours?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

65 watts is managable.


----------

